# Complete MY 2013 Vehicle Ordering Guide / Pricing Info



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Requires Adobe Acrobat Reader to view .pdf file.

Here's the link: Complete MY 2013 Vehicle Ordering Guide & Pricing -- Retail

PLEASE SUPPORT YOUR DEDICATED BIMMERFEST SPONSORS.

Thank you.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi Jon,

Has there been any official word from the mother ship around offering the diesel engine in the new 3-series?

Thank you.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks to me like BMW is trying to maximize the economies of scale with the N55 hybrid powertrain across 3/5/7. I'd bet we won't see a diesel for a few more years until they get a sense for if the 3 Hybrid sells at a better pace than the old E90 335d. My guess is also that BMW will try a hybrid sedan and diesel SUV strategy... we will probably see a X3d before we see a F30d or F10d. 

In fact, given the delayed 2013 release for diesel and the increased ecocredit, I might even be willing to gamble on an engine change for the 2013 X5d and then that same new engine also being released in the next year for the X3. If you go to the international site, there is no more 35d... just 30d and 40d. While 40d would be nice, I think 30d makes more sense for a combined X3/X5 offering. And BMW has already set precedent by giving us a lower output but cheaper 7 hybrid.


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

This is a complete list so that leads me to believe the E89 is no longer made.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

neve1064 said:


> This is a complete list so that leads me to believe the E89 is no longer made.


...or that it just has not switched over to model year 2013 yet.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Exactly! This is not a complete list, just the most current...

:thumbup:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Looks to me like BMW is trying to maximize the economies of scale with the N55 hybrid powertrain across 3/5/7. I'd bet we won't see a diesel for a few more years until they get a sense for if the 3 Hybrid sells at a better pace than the old E90 335d. My guess is also that BMW will try a hybrid sedan and diesel SUV strategy... we will probably see a X3d before we see a F30d or F10d.
> 
> In fact, given the delayed 2013 release for diesel and the increased ecocredit, I might even be willing to gamble on an engine change for the 2013 X5d and then that same new engine also being released in the next year for the X3. If you go to the international site, there is no more 35d... just 30d and 40d. While 40d would be nice, I think 30d makes more sense for a combined X3/X5 offering. And BMW has already set precedent by giving us a lower output but cheaper 7 hybrid.


Good prognostications here!

And, as always, thanks to Jon for the excellent info! :thumbup:


----------



## ca92129 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is very helpful information to have so that people can configure and price prior to involving a dealer. :thumbup:

Mostly I was looking at X3 and X5. However there are some discrepancies between this info kit and bmwusa.com. Which one is more up to date and accurate? bmwconfig would be another place to look and in general it agrees with bmwusa.com.

For instance, on bmwusa.com X5 35i build-your-own, there are no options available like parking distance control ($750) and power tailgate ($500), which were on Jon's list; 

Then according to the info sheet, the X3 M-sport package will include Dynamic Damper Control (223) without any additional cost (this would be my interpretation of "+ $0"), but according to numerous sites DHP would cost an additional $1300 on top of the M package.

ZMP M Sport Package $3,000 $3,000
225 Sport Suspension delete x x
or 223 Dynamic Damper Control + $0 + $0


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*MY 2013 Z4 Pricing Added*

See attached, and order away!

:str8pimpi


----------



## kbtnh1 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am planning on purchasing a 2013 Z4 soon. Please help me with the invoice pricing on the new 2013 Z4. Thank you.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kbtnh1 said:


> I am planning on purchasing a 2013 Z4 soon. Please help me with the invoice pricing on the new 2013 Z4. Thank you.


www.BMWConfig.com


----------



## kbtnh1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Jon. I am very excited to order my new car!


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

I've been out of the loop for a while. Where is the Confidential Invoice Price list?


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

shizat63 said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while. Where is the Confidential Invoice Price list?


BMW NA decided that we should not be able to see those anymore and their legal department sent cease and desist letters to websites who posted them.

There is an alternative in the form of BMWConfig.com


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

BMW_F1 said:


> BMW NA decided that we should not be able to see those anymore and their legal department sent cease and desist letters to websites who posted them.
> 
> There is an alternative in the form of BMWConfig.com


Thanks. I'll make it my mission today to find and circulate the 2012 confidential invoice pricing.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jon,
Can we upgrade 18 inch M sports rim on 328i M sports to 19 inch? i.e 2PP to 2PF?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

So according to this ordering guide, the M-Sport package for a 2013 535I no longer includes the sports suspension, is that correct? On the build from my dealer - still shows as part of the package. Considering all the complaints about the ride being too soft I am concerned that I will need to get the adaptive drive (which financially I am not interested) as I don't care for comfort modes. Thoughts?


----------



## auth1299 (Aug 28, 2012)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs, money factor and residuals for August 2012*

I'm looking for August 2012 lease rates. I need the money factor and residuals. Any one know where I can find the lease rate sheet for august 2012? anyone?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

how about September?


----------



## auth1299 (Aug 28, 2012)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs, money factor and residuals for August and or September 2012*

I'm looking for August and or September 2012 lease rates. I need the money factor and residuals. Any one know where I can find the lease rate sheet for August and or September 2012? anyone?

September works too. Usually BMW changes there rates every quarter so rates should be the same for July, August and September.


----------

